
“now every Rails install requires redis, eventmachine, celluloid and faye” - gkop
https://twitter.com/samsaffron/status/678701348297158657
======
Sarki
For those looking for potential promising alternatives : \-
[https://blog.engineyard.com/2015/life-beyond-rails-brief-
loo...](https://blog.engineyard.com/2015/life-beyond-rails-brief-look-
alternate-web-frameworks-ruby)

------
techdragon
As neat as Rails is, I'll stick to Django most of the time.

